
Building a Python monorepo for fast, reliable development - mcenedella
https://medium.com/@Pinterest_Engineering/building-a-python-monorepo-for-fast-reliable-development-be763781f67
======
techdragon
I'm ready for an Apple Pencil enabled APL programming environment on my iPad.
Could be fun.

